# Flat roof - Rolled? - leaks Advice?



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

What is the pitch of the roof?

http://www.improvenet.com/HomeOwner/ProjectTools/Calc/roof.html


----------



## JJ2001 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll get up on the roof tomorrow to measure it. But I think it is approx 2-3 inches rise over 12 inches run. (How should I designate that?)

I'll also get some pictures.

thanks,
mary


----------



## ncor (Nov 19, 2006)

soft sheathing on a roof tends to invite water for some reason get rid of it
peel and stick /ice and water do like it says peel the backing and lay it down very expensive stuff. works in vallies on low slopes at eves and rakes puncture it with a nail and it seals the puncture around the nail
try to stay away from roll roofing it dosent last


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

You are planning on a re-build / re-model / add a story in a few years, but you have leaks now, "soft" decking, and no real idea how to stop this on a budget? 

As an experienced contractor, and I advocate DIY when possible, my advice is to replace the roof now, not chase leaks, and mortgage the house if you have to for a first class job, whther you do it, or you hire it done. No offense, but if you and your hubby did it once, and it still leaks, plus you think you have problems with the roof structure, get some qualified help or advice. Water leaks, insulation, and rotting decking lead to mold, continuing damage that will escalate where you can't see it, like inside of walls, and the next time you get up on the roof to look after a big rain, you could fall through. No joke.

A potenital "we are going to remodel / add on/ whatever in a few years is no excuse for a patch job..I have seen big bucks spent on patch jobs that went on too long....did I say I am a contractor?...guess who got the big bucks?


----------

